# Rabbit



## Alina (Jun 27, 2005)

Hello, can anybody give me guide about rabbit dishes, i have done marinating and barbiqued rabbit and lamb meat before, my friend is offereing me 1 month old babyrabbit on weekend, which comes alive, i have been searching for rabbit stew recipts, is there any differences of cooking big or small rabbit?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 27, 2005)

25-cent answer .... young=tender, old=tough. Young rabbit is good any way you want to prepare it, by any method such as grilling, baking, frying. Older rabbit needs a longer, slower, moist method - such as stewing.


----------



## Alina (Jun 29, 2005)

Thankyou for help!


----------



## Constance (Jun 29, 2005)

*Braised Rabbit*

Cut the rabbit in pieces kind of like you would a chicken. Season with salt and pepper, and dredge in seasoned flour.
Heat oil in deep skillet, and brown the rabbit quickly, then remove and set aside. Caramelize some onions in the same skillet, then put the rabbit back in, add a can (or 2) of chicken broth, and simmer until rabbit is tender. Add a flour slurry to the juices in the skillet, and cook until thickened. 
Serve with mashed potatoes, biscuits, and vegie of choice.

Rabbit is also very good in Jambalaya!


----------



## Constance (Jun 29, 2005)

*Hasenpfeffer*

Title: HASENPFEFFER (SPICY BRAISED RABBIT)

       3 lb Frozen rabbit,thawed & cut
     1/3 c  All-purpose flour
     1/2 c  Finely chopped shallots
       1 c  Dry red wine
       1 tb Instant chicken bouillon
      10    Black peppercorns,crushed
     1/4 ts Dried rosemary leaves,crushe
       2 ts Lemon juice
       2 tb Flour
     1/2 ts Salt
     1/2 lb Bacon,cut into 1/4" pieces
       1    Clove garlic,finely chopped
       1 c  Water
       1 tb Currant jelly
       1    Small bay leaf
     1/8 ts Dried thyme leaves
       3 tb Water

   Sprinkle rabbit with salt. Coat with 1/3 cup flour; shake off excess.
   Fry bacon in Dutch oven over medium heat until crisp; remove bacon and
   drain on paper towels. Brown a few pieces of rabbit in hot bacon fat;
   remove browned pieces. Repeat with remaining rabbit. Remove all but 2
   tablespoons fat.
   Cook and stir shallots and garlic in hot fat in Dutch oven until
   shallots are tender, about 4 minutes. Stir in wine, 1 cup water and
   the instant bouillon. Heat to boiling. Stir in jelly, peppercorns,
   bay leaf, rosemary and thyme. Return rabbit and bacon to Dutch oven.
   Heat to boiling; reduce heat. Cover and simmer until rabbit is
   tender, about 1 1/2 hours.
   Remove bay leaf and discard. Place rabbit on warm platter; keep warm
   while preparing gravy. Stir lemon juice into liquid in Dutch oven.
   Shake 3 tablespoons water and 2 tablespoons flour in covered jar.
   Stir flour 1/2 teaspoon dried thyme leaves in cheesecloth bag.
   stir 1 minute. (If gravy is too thick, stir in more water until of
   desired consistency.) Serve gravy with rabbit.


----------



## Alina (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanx alot! I ll try that!
=)


----------



## Alina (Jul 9, 2005)

I tried the first one "Braised Rabbit" and it turend out really good  thanx again!


----------



## lindatooo (Jul 9, 2005)

I will find my [long french name] for rabbit with mushrooms and onions and a wonderful sauce and post it here.  I first had it at Timberline Lodge and fell in love with it - have made it many times to rave reviews but I will probably not post it until tomorrow.

I think it was Lapin aux champignons avec vin.  But my French is awful!

2


----------

